# My bird seems to have Dry Skin- Any suggestions?



## Karnkate (Mar 5, 2014)

As a start, I am very used to the cockatiel/too dust to begin with.
Today however, when my albino boy was preening himself several large 'flakes' fell from where he preened. At first I thought they were dusts but when I picked one of them up and took a closer look and felt it...it was thick and strangely scaly, like what you will find in a human dandruff. 
Since damdruffs are human's head skin, I assume that they probably are my bird's skin.

Should I bring him to his vet? Or any other suggestions?


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

My bird is molting and I am getting something similar but when I looked at it, it looked to me like it was the "tube" particles from new feathers, just shredded. Not sure if yours may be the same thing or not since I can't see what they look like on your bird.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

When my birds get dry, flaky skin I cut a bit of aloe vera and put it in a misting bottle with some water. I leave it for a little while and then give them a good mist down with it. Very soothing


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*dry skin*

A vet visit wouldn't be a bad idea. He/she could give you a good idea of what is happening. When I took Bennie for his first check up right after I got him, the vet said he had dry skin. She pointed it out especially on his feet. She suggested beta carotene. You can get the little capsules in any drug store and most grocery stores. She said to use a pin to poke a hole in the capsule (it's a thick, oily liquid) and just squeeze a small drop on his food. The way I found it easiest to get him to take it was just give him one of the capsules (under close supervision, of course!) He likes to chew on the gelatin capsule and his sharp little beak soon pokes a hole in it. Then I take it from him because he has a small amount on the end of his beak and that's all he needs. Last time I took him, the vet said his feet were good!


----------

